# gas fitters



## rubsterrose (Mar 24, 2011)

hi we are currently living in uk, we really want to move to canada . my husband works as a breakdown engineer for british gas , we are finding it quite hard to find out with his quilifations are vailid out there . we know we can get a skilled visa but would like to have a job offer before we sell up and go, we've email gas companys out there but have had no luck , can anybody give us any information this would be fab


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

rubsterrose said:


> hi we are currently living in uk, we really want to move to canada . my husband works as a breakdown engineer for british gas , we are finding it quite hard to find out with his quilifations are vailid out there . we know we can get a skilled visa but would like to have a job offer before we sell up and go, we've email gas companys out there but have had no luck , can anybody give us any information this would be fab


Maybe I am missing something, but if you don't know if your husbands qualifications are valid in Canada, how can you say, "we know we can get a skilled visa". What would the skilled visa be for?, :confused2:


----------



## rubsterrose (Mar 24, 2011)

gringotim said:


> Maybe I am missing something, but if you don't know if your husbands qualifications are valid in Canada, how can you say, "we know we can get a skilled visa". What would the skilled visa be for?, :confused2:


yes you are missing the point, we have been told that my husband has enough skill points to get into Canada as works for BRITISH GAS, but what im saying is are his qulifaction's acceptable over there or would he have to get an Canadian equivalent?


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

rubsterrose said:


> yes you are missing the point, we have been told that my husband has enough skill points to get into Canada as works for BRITISH GAS, but what im saying is are his qulifaction's acceptable over there or would he have to get an Canadian equivalent?


Okay, thats makes more sense, since I don't actually know what a "breakdown engineer" does, I don't know what the Canadian equivalent would be, I know people that work for Terasen Gas here in BC, but they basically just hookup houses, buildings etc to natural gas. Alot of companies in Canada, unless they are advertising for workers probably won't respond to emails from abroad. And if they are looking for a specific trade, they will have a dedicated system of accepting applications, which if not followed, will probably result in you enquiery getting lost in the shuffle.


----------



## rubsterrose (Mar 24, 2011)

gringotim said:


> Okay, thats makes more sense, since I don't actually know what a "breakdown engineer" does, I don't know what the Canadian equivalent would be, I know people that work for Terasen Gas here in BC, but they basically just hookup houses, buildings etc to natural gas. Alot of companies in Canada, unless they are advertising for workers probably won't respond to emails from abroad. And if they are looking for a specific trade, they will have a dedicated system of accepting applications, which if not followed, will probably result in you enquiery getting lost in the shuffle.


hi a breakdown engineer works in homes and companies servicing and fixing breakdowns on boilers , heating systems , pipe work , water leaks ,rads . we have email companies in canada that is offering work to see if his quilfications would be accepted but your right haven't had any repiles


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

rubsterrose said:


> hi a breakdown engineer works in homes and companies servicing and fixing breakdowns on boilers , heating systems , pipe work , water leaks ,rads . we have email companies in canada that is offering work to see if his quilfications would be accepted but your right haven't had any repiles


Sounds likes he would be qualified to work for any heating/plumbing company that also handles gas. Here in BC for example, its usually the more populated areas that have gas hookup available for every house, but even if you are not on the gas system, people wanting gas, just use refillable tanks. Obviously, the larger the population, the more plumbing/heating companies there will be. Of course when companies are hirering, they probably need the position filled sooner than later, and they probably get enough responses from Canadians, so don't feel the need to bother answerring emails from abroad, it might be better if you came for a holiday to the part of Canada you might want to live, and your husband personally goes to all the companies in the area and talked to them. You may find the person in charge of hiring is an expat, and might want to help another come to Canada.


----------



## PAUL 1955 (Feb 19, 2012)

*gas fitter*

gas fitter is called a jounrneyman gas fitter they do most gas fitting work same as the uk .

You will have to sit the gas fitter exams in canada B CLASS which lets you work on gas appliances up to 500,000 btus , but gas fitter jobs are hard to find , they look for a gas fitter plumber here , which they say is the better trade but you will have to sit the exams . 

Your British gas exams will get you in but you need a job offer and have to take the exam within 3 mths .

Hope this helps


----------

